# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  اكثر 10 فواكه تحتوي على السموم

## امام اباتي

*








جميعنا يأكل الخضار و الفواكه للفوائد التي تحتويها والطعم المميز للكثير   منها ولكن لا يعلم أن بعضها يحمل سموما قاتلة , لا تقلق من هذا الحديث ولكن   للتنبيه عن بعض استخدامات انواع منها .. كما جاء في بعض التقاريرة ..   ونعرض لكم هنا 



 اكثر   انواعها احتواء على مواد سامة..


اللوز:


يستخدم في اعدادات كثيرة مثل الصناعات الغذائية كالحلويات والبسكويتات و   يختزن اللوز المر مقدار 290 ملجم من السيانيد السام لذا فإن اللوز المباع   يجب ان يكون معالج بالحرارة لإزالة  السموم  والبكتريا.








الكاجو:


يعتبر الكاجو من الذ الأطعمة يحتوي الكاجو على زيت اليوروشيول، وهو الزيت   نفسه الموجود في نبتة اللبلاب السامة. يؤدي هذا الزيت إلى التهيج، وهو يعد   من أكثر المواد السامة فعالية على وجه الأرض. وإذا تواجد بتركيز مرتفع قد   يؤدي إلى الوفاة. ويحتوي الكاجو على هذه المادة، ولكن الإكثار من تناوله   بكميات كبيرة، يكون له تأثير كبير.








الكرز :


بذور الكرز عند طحنها أو حتى عند فركه، تنتج مادة سيانيد الهيدروجين   (hydrogen cyanide). وهذه المادة هي المادة نفسها التي كان يتم منحها   للجواسيس لقتل نفسهم إذا القي القبض عليهم وانكشف سرهم , 


واكل الكرز ليس به مشكلة ولكن المشكلة تكمن في البذرة الداخلية فعند مضغها   وتركها داخل الفم لفترة طويلة تنتج مادة سيانيد الهيدروجين التي تسبب   الصداع والتقيو والقلق وصعوبة في التنفس وزيادة في معدل ضغط الدم وضربات   القلب والتشنجات .. 








نبات الهليون:


الهليون او الاسبرجس له فوائد عديدة جدا فهو مصدر غني بفيتامين «سي» وفيتامين «بي6» ومضادا لبعض الأمراض السرطانية
و مدرا للبول ،لذلك ينصح به المصابين بالاستسقاء ، وتسمم الدم (Toxemia)   وارتفاع ضغط الدم ، وتجمع الماء بالجسم ، ومشاكل الكلى ، والنقرس أو داء   المفاصل ( Gout) والروماتيزم . كما انه علاج مهم للمصابين بداء السكري   واحتقان الكبد..
اذا ماهو الجزء السام منها : انه ثمرة النبته فهو يحتوي على مادة سامة..







الطماطم


تكمن سمية الطماطم في الجذع والأوراق والثمار الخضراء الصغيرة، لكنه غير   موجود عملياً في ثمار الطماطم الناضجة والمادة الكيميائية تسمى   "Glycoalkaloid" التي تسبب التوتر الشديد واضطرابات المعدة..








المشمش:


اكل المشمش ليس له اي تأثير ولكن الحديث هنا عن بذور المشمش التي نعرف   استخداماتها مثل المربيات و المكسرات وزيوت المشمش وغيرها كثير وله فوائد   كثيره اهمها مركب السيانيد السام، والذي يعمل بطريقة إفراز (حمض   الهيدروسينيك Hydrocyanic) في الجسم، وهذا يقوم بدوره بتدمير الخلايا   السرطانية وحدها، دون الاضرار بالخلايا العادية في الجسم..








فاكهة الجاتروفا:


قادرة على إنتاج نوع نادر من الزيوت النباتية الذي يتم خلطه مع الوقود، وهو   ذو قوة كبيرة ويساعد في عدم تلوث البيئة. كما أنها تساعد بشكل أساسي على   محاربة التصحر لأنها تنبت في الأماكن المتصحرة والجافة ولا تحتاج إلى   الكثير من المياه , وتوجد المادة السامة في بذورها ..








غار:


نبات الغار يستخدم في تصنيع الصابون و الشامبو وزيت الشعر وله فوائد كثيرة و   ينتج بكثرة في منطقة الشام ولكن ثمره و اغصانه سامة جدا ..







المغزل الأوروبي :


هذه الثمرة خطيرة جدا و تغري الأطفال بسبب ألوانها الزاهية وتسبب تلف الكبد الكلى وقد تكون قاتلة ..








التفاح:


التفاح من  اكثر   الفواكه فائدة لكن قد تتعجب اذا عرفت بأن بذورها  تحتوي    على  جليكوسيدات cyanogenic التي تسبب مادة السيانيد السامة لذا ينصح  بعدم اكل  بذور التفاح.. و الاعراض بعد اكل بذور التفاح هو الاحساس  بالغثيان والدوار ,  لذا يفضل ازالة بذور التفاح قبل عصره.. 

*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*تسسلم اخي على المعلومات الطيبه 
بس بالجد مااتوقعت التفاح يكون بذوره سامه سبحان الله قادر على كل شيئ
                        	*

----------

